# 7-Segment Anzeige



## franzlurch (13 Mai 2008)

Servus Zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer 7-Segment Anzeige, an welche ich direkt eine Versorgungsspannung von 24V DC anschließen kann. Hat jemand ne Ahnung ob und wenn ja wo ich sowas bekommen kann.

Chris


----------



## stift (13 Mai 2008)

hi, 
kommt drauf an was für eine du willst. 
wie viele digits brauchst du denn?
möchtest du eine mit bcd-schnittstelle oder sonst irgendwelche specials. 
möchtest du eine bei der du noch n bisschen löten darfst oder eine mit fertiger schnittstelle?​


----------



## franzlurch (14 Mai 2008)

*7 Segment Anzeige*

Hi,

ich will die 7-Segment anzeige mit ner SPS ansteuern, deswegen soll jedes Segment einzeln ansteuerbar sein. Hatte so an eine Größe um die 57mm.

Chris


----------



## Hand (14 Mai 2008)

Wenns was professionelles sein soll:

http://www.wibond.de/

Ansonsten vor jedes LED-Segment einen Vorwiderstand löten.

Eine Led wird mit ca. 2.1V betrieben und verbraucht etwa 20mA
bei 24V müsste man also 21.9V verbraten.

R = U / I
21.9V / 0.02A = 1095 Ohm = ca. 1kOhm Widerstand

P = U * I
21.9V * 0.02A = 0.438Watt
Die Widerstände müssen also ca. 1/2 Watt aushalten könen.

Für die 7-Segment Anzeige aber besser die Werte aus dem Datenblatt zum berechnen nehmen.


mfg


----------



## franzlurch (15 Mai 2008)

Danke für Eure Antworten. Das mit den Widerständen werde ich wohl doch machen müssen. Hatte nur gedacht, vielleicht gibts nen Hersteller, die eine Anzeige anbieten, welche direkt an 24V angeschlossen werden kann.

Chris


----------



## stefand (16 Mai 2008)

Hallo Franzlurch

Schau mal unter www.distrelec.com

Best.Nr. 66 11 00 bzw 66 11 01

Betriebsspannung 24VDC

Dateneingabe im BCD Code

Vielleicht ist das genau das, was du suchst

LG stefand


----------



## maxi (17 Mai 2008)

Ich weiss die 'Hersteller nimmer,

aber die Anzeigen gibt es auch in allen erdenklichen Arten mit Profibus, Canbus, RS232 und RS485 usw.

Vor zwei Jahren auf der Messe in Nürnberg hatten wir da zum testen paar bestellt.


----------



## lorenz2512 (17 Mai 2008)

hallo,
firma wöhrle wäre ein ansprechpartner, oder diese truppe:http://www.licata-industriedisplays.de/content5393.html?catchoice1=5&catchoice2=99004&choice=99004


----------



## Dagobert (5 Juni 2008)

*7 Segment Anzeige BCD 2 Dekaden 24 Volt unter 50€*

Hallo Franz Lurch,

benutze mal die Suchfunktion des Forums denn ich habe
Anfang des Jahres das gleiche gesucht und zunächst nur
bei den bekannten Herstellern Anzeigen für 300€ bis 500€
gefunden.

Bis mich ein User des Forum auf eine Anzeige in ebay aufmerksam
gemacht hat. Allerdings sind diese Anzeigen 100mm hoch.

Habe mehrere in einem Projekt eingesetzt und diese Anzeigen direkt
mit DA der SPS angesteuert.

Einfach klasse....bei einem Preis unter 50€!

Wenn du nichts findest mit der Suchfunktion bitte PM an
mich...

Hier ist der Link: http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/showthread.php?t=17678

Gruß ans Forum


----------



## edison (5 Juni 2008)

Hab auch schon gesucht, aber nach kleineren Anzeigen - leider alle teurer als ein OP


----------



## MrPike (15 Dezember 2009)

Der Thread ist alt, aber ich habe gerade genau die Problemstellung und eine von diesen 7-Segment-Anzeigen vor mir liegen:
http://www.link-systemtechnik.com/pdf/DB_7Segmentanzeige_ser_Anstrg.pdfDie kosten etwas über 30 EUR.
Aber nun mein Problem... Ich weiß nicht so recht, wie ich da rangehen soll.
Die BCD-Variante würde mir wohl genügen.
Also erstmal die anzuzeigenden Ziffern in BCD gewandelt - soweit kein Problem. Das Ganze dann aber in ein serielles Protokoll zu verwandeln, damit tu ich mich schwer. 
Vielleicht hat ja jemand schonmal sowas gestrickt und kann mir auf die Sprünge helfen.

P.S.: Ich dachte, ich wäre im SIMATIC Unterforum... das ganze soll an auf einer S7-300 umgesetzt werden.


----------

